

Review My App: Mides IDE - heat_miser

Hey HN, I've been grinding away on this app for a couple of years, trying to build the best mobile IDE that I could on the iPhone / iPod Touch.  I have recently ported it to iPad and wanted to get some feedback.<p>Thanks!
 - Irvin
======
heat_miser
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mides-ide/id284965983?mt=8>

